# Hệ thống Điện > Board điều khiển khác >  Nhờ cao thủ xử dùm mạch controller máy in 3D (hoặc bán luôn xác)

## Eiukhoahoc

Xin chào mọi người!
Mình có 1 cái máy in 3D (xách tay về). Do vô ý mà cái bo bị cấn 1 lõm. Giờ chạy thì vẫn chạy mà có vài chức năng hơi điên điên. Cụ thể là cắm máy tính không nhận, và cân bàn không được.
Mình có post kèm hình ảnh thực tế.
Cao thủ nào giúp được mình xin hậu tạ.
Hoặc ai nhìn thấy kết thì mình gả luôn. Về mua bo khác gắn vô xài, hoặc ship hàng về để xài như zin.
Khổ in 400x400x400.
Là loại thương mại, không phải máy diy. Thông tin chi tiết xin liên hệ google (wanhao duplicator D9).
Cảm ơn đã xem tin.

----------


## nguyencong93

Máy này bác định pass lại bao nhiêu vậy ạ.

----------


## CKD

Cái này:
Nếu nó có công bố shematic thì có thể mò đấu dây dùng tạm nếu cái vết đó không làm hư hỏng linh kiện.

Nhưng kết quả sẽ là 1 tiền gà 3 tiền thóc.
Nếu bác chủ tự mò và khắc phục được thì sẽ học được khối thứ từ đó.

Hoặc thay cái board control khác vào, RAM hay MKS chẵng hạn.
Cái board đang dùng cũng chạy mcu 8 bit thông dụng thôi, không có gì là đặc biệt để phải lưu luyến cả.

Hoặc mua cha nó cái board mới, thấy trên aliexpress đâu tầm 60$.

----------


## Eiukhoahoc

Thật ra phương án xài controller khác như Mks hay gì gì đó, mình cũng nghĩ là tốt nhất. Nhưng mà ngặt nổi cái lcd của nó vẫn còn, bỏ đi thì phí. Mà muốn xài thì chả biết đường nào mà lần. Thấy trên lcd pinout nó ghi là 5v, gnd rồi TX2,TX4, RX2, RX4. Không biết đấu nối thế nào vô bo MKS đây nữa. Trực tiếp vô AUX thì không được rồi. Loay hoay hồi chả biết đường nào mà lần  :Smile:

----------


## Eiukhoahoc

Tình hình là đã up lên bo mạch 32bit, SKR bigtreetech, màn cảm ứng luôn. Chạy ngon lành, thậm chí còn good hơn lúc xuất xưởng. Nhà chật quá! Ai cần liên hệ sđt:  0522041264 nha!

----------

CKD

----------

